# Reference Standards



## Natah

Hola!

Tengo problemas con la traducción de este extracto, creo que está mal expresado en inglés, pero no estoy segura. ¿Cómo lo traducirían?

*USP:* USP31-NF26: General Chapter <1010> Analytical Data-Interpretation and Treatment: “Use of Reference Standards: Where the use of USP Reference Standards is specified, the USP Reference Standard, or a secondary standard traceable to the USP Reference Standard, is used.” 

Gracias


----------



## karoshi

What about estándares de referencia?


----------



## Marxelo

Estándares de Referencia.


----------



## Peter P

Yo diría Normas en vez de estándares.

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## Marxelo

En este caso específico yo creo que no.
La misma USP los traduce como Estándares de Referencia, ya que no son normas sino sustancias patrón.

http://www.uspcatalog.com/uspcatalog/20080304/?pg=41


----------



## Natah

más que "estándares de referencia" o normas o lo que sea, tengo problemas con el extracto en general, con la traducción....


----------



## Peter P

Danos tu intento de traducción y así la podemos hacer mejor entre todos.

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## Natah

*USP:* USP31-NF26: Capítulo general <1010> Interpretación y tratamiento de Datos Analíticos: “Uso de Estándares de Referencia: Donde los usos de los Estándares de Referencia USP es especificado, el Estándar de Referencia USP, o un estándar secundario trazable al Estándar de Referencia USP.”


----------



## Peter P

Marxelo said:


> En este caso específico yo creo que no.
> son sustancias patrón.


 
De acuerdo Marxelo.

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## Peter P

> *USP:* USP31-NF26: Capítulo general <1010> Interpretación y tratamiento de Datos Analíticos: “Uso de Estándares de Referencia: Donde se especifica el uso de los Estándares de Referencia, se utiliza el Estándar de Referencia USP, o un estándar secundario detectable al Estándar de Referencia USP.”


 
Mi intento

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## Natah

Me gustó... suena bastante mejor


Muchas gracias, Peter P!


----------

